# What dremel to get?



## floridabird (Sep 22, 2012)

I was wanting to get my boy used to getting his nails filed via dremel, but I'm unsure what type to get. Any suggestions and/or tips?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Run to the hardware store and get the most powerful one you can. I prefer the one with a cord because it's easier to hold, but some like the cordless because you aren't limited by the cord.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Run to the hardware store and get the most powerful one you can. I prefer the one with a cord because it's easier to hold, but some like the cordless because you aren't limited by the cord.


I don't mean to jack this thread but is a one of those worth it? I've a hard time cutting Zeevas nails. I think it hurts her although I've never made her bleed. Now she runs from me when she sees the clippers on my hands...are they more at ease with one of those?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit - Amazon.com

Recommended for dog nails.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have this one and am very happy with it.

Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit - Amazon.com

Amina - It's absolutely worth it. I always get Jax's quik when I cut with clippers. You do have to condition them to not react to the noise and the vibration on their nails but I love it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The dog is at ease once you decide they are going to have their nails trimmed no matter what and they are going to sit there and take it. They don't have to like it, but they have to be good about it. 

I, personally, think the dremel is easier on the nail than a clipper because the clipper squeezes the nail as it cuts, which isn't comfortable. You are also committed to the clip once started and can't back off if it's too close. The dremel is easier on the nail and a heck of a lot faster, but it's noisy and real easy to take some of your skin off if you let your dog wiggle. The faster you finish the nails, the less time they have to think about how they are dying, and the faster they get to the party when you finish.


----------



## floridabird (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys c: This was actually the dremel I was looking at!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Complete instructions, and suggestions for Dremel types here: http://content.breederoo.com/users/sandstormrr/files/DoberDawn-how-to-dremel-nails.pdf


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I have this one and am very happy with it.
> 
> Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit - Amazon.com
> 
> Amina - It's absolutely worth it. I always get Jax's quik when I cut with clippers. You do have to condition them to not react to the noise and the vibration on their nails but I love it.


Can I ask you here? How you get them conditioned to one? Zeeva is skittish. Her nails are getting very very long and I'm concerned. For some reason Smokey's are always at his hairline. I don't understand why hers grow so quickly and so much while his don't grow at all (?). I've never clipped Smokey's nails but I've clipped Zeeva's a couple times and now she is such wench about it; she goes and hides under a table and if I hold her paw near the clipper she will hurt herself to get away :c...I'm thinking she won't let me get near her nails with a dremel either just because of the way her personality is...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Amina, if you read the link in my post right above yours it has complete instructions on how to get your dog used to a Dremel.


----------

